# Build and wait, or just go turbo?



## Zexel (May 15, 2002)

What's up guys. Been awhile since I've posted, been busy so I'm trying to get back into the "groove" of things. Anyways, I soon have an SR coming my way, and I have 2 options.

1. Completely build, pistons, rods, valves, EVERYTHING machined, etc (Nothing will go untouched)....and wait another 6-12 months for turbo.

2. Valve job and probably new piston rings and/or shot seals. Then just straight to a GTi-R setup (T28) and keep boost around stock PSI...maybe +2 or so.

Either way I do, I already have exhaust, and I'll throw in cams (Don't know which series yet) and ECU programmed for whichever I decide to choose. So which path would you guys take? I can't really decide, and I need to now so I'll know what I'm getting myself into. So which would you guys choose? I just want opinions, and WHY that is the route you would take. Any comments and help would be appreciated right now. Thanks.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

even if you stay stock...if you upgrade fuel system stuff, you can still go beyond stock boost safely.

I'd say go turbo NOW!!!!


----------



## Zexel (May 15, 2002)

Yeah, I would definately doo fuel pump, FPR, injectors, all SS lines, etc etc. And yeah, how much PSI do you think I could push w/ stock rods and pistons w/ upgraded fuel system?


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

build and wait, thats what im doing. my ser is still in the garage almost running NA....should be finished by this weekend. but ive already have a FMIC, big turbo, fuel rail, and injectors. i just need to build my mani and decide on which engine management to get. its definitely worth the wait.....if u have the patience


----------



## attic4sneekaz (Mar 18, 2003)

it is ALWAYS better to build and wait, my friend did that with his civic and it kicked major ass!! 300hp at the wheels. i personally dont have the patience but if you do i would, take your time and build.


----------



## 1fastser (Sep 30, 2002)

The stock bottom end will hold well over 400hp. With a good fuel and iginition system you should be able to safely run 12psi with no problems. 

There are cars out there putting 400hp to the ground with stock bottom end and OE headgaskets! Just a matter of keeping it from detonating.

Jody


----------

